# Surefire M952? questions.



## whiteboy27 (Nov 4, 2011)

So, i've recently aquired a flashlight I believe to be a surefire M952... here is a picture (i'm 99% sure its an m952)






anyway. i'm wondering what is a pressure switch outside of a $60-80 surefire pressure switch I can use in this. the less expensive the better by all means. also what is a good bulb for this to bring out some serious light, again lesser the price the better.

any help is greatly appreciated (also I know absolutely nothing about flashlights, keep in mind i'm a guy who until now has had a rather inexpensive 160 lumen LED flashlight zip tied to the quad rail on my AR)
SO, now that thats out of the way. PLEASE HELP ME


----------



## angelofwar (Nov 5, 2011)

First Off,

WELCOME TO CPF!!! 

Well, it looks like you have the XM07 tail switch, minus the tape switch that they normally come with. You can buy a replacement tape switch on the MP (cpfmarketplace.com) for around $35-$40 or a whole XM07 for around $60-$70. Since the tape switches themselves come us less thatn the whole tail-cap, you can sell your XM07 (minus tape switch) for about $45 to go towards the purchase of a new XM07.

As far as bulbs go, you could try a P61 Lamp Assembly (120 lumens for 20 minutes). The bezel you have limits this, since LED assemblies don't do good in those shock isolated bezels, as they tend to trap heat, rather than dissipate it. If you wanted, you could sell the shock isolated bezel and and use the funds for a regular Z44-HA, and probably have some change left over, and then you could throw an LED drop-in in there, or you could get a KX4/KL5/KL5A. Lots of different options. Check the link in my sig for some ideas on modular options on building/adding to the MH-90 (the body portion of your weaponlight).

Again, Welcome, and hope this helps!


----------



## whiteboy27 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks a bunch for the quick response. so essentially I'm limited to incandecent if I keep this bezel/ head on? I've heard something about an aftermarket LED unit for this that runs for about $50-60 that is crazy bright. any chance of using that?

Thanks a bunch for the help!

oh, the LED unit I was talking about is the malkoff m60. could i use that in current setup?


----------



## sween1911 (Nov 9, 2011)

whiteboy27 said:


> Thanks a bunch for the quick response. so essentially I'm limited to incandecent if I keep this bezel/ head on? I've heard something about an aftermarket LED unit for this that runs for about $50-60 that is crazy bright. any chance of using that?
> 
> Thanks a bunch for the help!
> 
> oh, the LED unit I was talking about is the malkoff m60. could i use that in current setup?



There is a thread around here of someone using a Malkoff in a shock-isolated bezel on a shotgun forend, and they used it so long that the shock bezel trapped the heat, loosened the epoxy holding the module together and it fell apart. The M60 is one of, if not the best module for weaponlight usage, and to be honest you COULD use it in short bursts without worrying about it, but if you leave it on and run the light with the shock bezel for a long period of time, you risk damage. Getting a regular bezel is recommended. 

Great score anyway dude! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## angelofwar (Nov 11, 2011)

whiteboy27 said:


> Thanks a bunch for the quick response. so essentially I'm limited to incandecent if I keep this bezel/ head on? I've heard something about an aftermarket LED unit for this that runs for about $50-60 that is crazy bright. any chance of using that?
> 
> Thanks a bunch for the help!
> 
> oh, the LED unit I was talking about is the malkoff m60. could i use that in current setup?



This is for an AR, correct? What sween said about the regular bezel. Malkoff is about as bright and reliable as you can get for led drop-ins.


----------



## whiteboy27 (Nov 13, 2011)

ok, so the malkoff m61 would work just fine for intermittant use? I generally only use it for a few seconds at a time with the tape switch, that shouldn't be a problem correct?


----------



## angelofwar (Nov 13, 2011)

Correct, Whiteboy.


----------



## Chrontius (Nov 13, 2011)

You could also use a P91 and two IMR-16340 batteries, for about 350 lumens on target.

This is fairly advanced-class stuff, since it uses rechargeable lithium ion batteries, but when treated with respect, they're pretty well behaved.

Using a Malkoff module in that may involve removing a little material in the head-body adapter, and while it won't be _pretty_​, it can be done with a dremel.


----------

